

Relative Line Numbers in VIM - pooriaazimi
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2012/relative-line-numbers-in-vim-for-super-fast-movement/

======
z0ot
Is it really not possible, even by plugin, to use absolute and relative
numbering at the same time? While being able to switch is great, having both
at the same time (in the form of a second column next to absolute numbers)
would be amazing.

I have more than enough horizontal space, and this would be a great way to use
it.

~~~
rpearl
It is technically possible. There is a plugin from before +relativenumber was
a feature, called RltvNmbr[1]. It's a bit broken (doesn't update the line
numbers very smoothly) but it displays the relative numbering side-by-side
with the absolute numbering.

I just don't use relative numbering enough to warrant trying to re-write it.
Maybe you do?

[1] <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2351>

